
Alphabetical Order in Korean - pavel_lishin
https://blog.plover.com/lang/mooneo.html
======
solveit
> As far as I know, there is nothing in Korean analogous to the English
> alphabet song.

We sing 가나다라마바사아자차카타파하 to exactly the same tune as the alphabet song up to P.

~~~
NikolaeVarius
There is also a variant where you sing out the actual name of the characters
rather than just the sound

------
nickserv
I wonder how databases deal with this. I imagine there's the appropriate
LC_COLLATE, but would it have an impact on performance?

~~~
knolax
IIRC precomposed hangul syllables are in Unicode[0]( although I'm not sure if
the precomposed characters are the canonical form or not) so you would likely
apply the same functions on the precomposed hangul block as you you would for
basic latin.

It's quite interesting because I once showed a non-technical Korean speaking
friend a picture of Unifont[1] and they thought that the Precomposed Hangul
Syllables block was quite daft. They likened it to "making a character for aa,
ab, ac, ..."

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hangul_Syllables](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hangul_Syllables)

[1]
[http://unifoundry.com/pub/unifont/unifont-12.1.01/unifont-12...](http://unifoundry.com/pub/unifont/unifont-12.1.01/unifont-12.1.01.bmp)

~~~
X6S1x6Okd1st
I was under the impression that character blocks like

갋 and 괢 were not phonetically possible. I thought for the double consonant you
could only have the same consonant twice.

------
sanxiyn
One way to think about this is, orthographically, muhae is written mu_hae
where _ sorts before any other letters.

